# blue stains in sink and shower



## dogsbestfriend (Aug 4, 2012)

hello,been having problems with this for a year or better. blue stains in sink and shower. came to the conclusion that my toilets were siphoning back into my supply line. i WAS using those blue tablets in my toilet tank. i installed new fluidmaster kits, and installed brass check valves in the supply line at the toilet tank. i havent used the blue tablets for 6-7 months. still the stains reappear. i know my water is acidic, but the stains are not in my toilet, or toilet tank. i think maybe its coming from my hot water tank. i drained the hot water tank , and flushed it . i did not remove the drain valve and clean the tank . ( maybe i should ).the sand and little stones that came out of the hot water tank, did not have any blue tint. :furious:

open for suggestions


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd suggest that first you post an introduction about yourself


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

